# Tiller bars



## luckyfind (Jul 6, 2015)

Looking for two tiller bars. I need one for my 1915 mead crusader 


 I hope to have my bike look like this. Bike actually looks like this

 
The second bike is my Emblem special frame

 any help would be super. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 6, 2015)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?75452-Tiller-bars-and-long-goose-Teens-Iver-Johnson

Some here.


----------



## catfish (Jul 7, 2015)

Very cool bikes!


----------

